# My polymer clay Christmas ornaments!



## AshleyR

Just wanted to share a few ornaments I made recently to give to some family members as part of their Christmas gifts!

I've been working with polymer clay for a few years now and had a business making personalized cake toppers until a few months ago (moved to a tiny town and now just sell ornaments and things online!)

I have an etsy shop and am selling dupes of these ornaments and a lot more, if anyone wants to check it out.  http://yourdayinclay.etsy.com


----------



## Deda

They are adorable!

I have to have that nekid Santa!  OMG - I snorted coffee through my nose when I saw it!


----------



## Deda

Ok, DH is laughing too!  He wants to know if Santa has a butt?


----------



## AshleyR

Deda said:
			
		

> Ok, DH is laughing too!  He wants to know if Santa has a butt?



LOL, yep.... he has two rosey bum cheeks!!!


----------



## AshleyR

Deda said:
			
		

> They are adorable!
> 
> I have to have that nekid Santa!  OMG - I snorted coffee through my nose when I saw it!



Wooo, glad you liked him, and thanks for the purchase!  I'll have him sent to you tomorrow.


----------



## Deda

Yeah!  I can't wait to get him.

Now I have to worry, DH is too pleased about Santa....


----------



## AshleyR

Deda said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I can't wait to get him.
> 
> Now I have to worry, DH is too pleased about Santa....



I'm thinking of making a whole line of "Naughty Santas" as the one you purchased has been a very good seller for me.  Keep an eye out, I have some ideas that I might put into action this weekend!


----------



## Lil Outlaws

Super cute! I really wanted a personalized topper for our wedding but we were broooooooke. How much do you charge? Maybe I could get one as an ornament instead..?


----------



## AshleyR

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Super cute! I really wanted a personalized topper for our wedding but we were broooooooke. How much do you charge? Maybe I could get one as an ornament instead..?



Thanks!

I am actually doing an ornament like you are looking for in a couple of days for someone else. It's going to be a mini version of the bride and groom, made to look like them on their wedding day (hair colour, dress, flowers, etc). I think they're going to be holding a heart that says "Our First Christmas Together, 2008". I'll post a picture of it here as soon as I'm done!

Unfortunately I'm not making the cake toppers at the moment (having issues shipping them), but I am doing the custom ornaments the same way. I'm going to be asking $29.99 for the ornaments. I hope that doesn't sound too steep - it takes me several hours to make them and I have never had an unhappy customer. 

Also, I don't make them to be an exact replica of the couple. They are more whimsical/cartoony. I do match the dress, tux, flowers, hair, etc. though. They're cute!


----------



## kwahlne

Ashley, I love your work!  Beautiful!  I love naked Santa the most...!


----------



## AshleyR

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Ashley, I love your work!  Beautiful!  I love naked Santa the most...!



Thanks!!  Yeah, nekkid Santa is very popular!


----------



## Tabitha

OMG! I LOVE the naughty Santa!


----------



## digit

*Wow!!!!* You do beautiful work!!!!

Digit


----------



## Becky

They are amazing!! So cute!


----------



## IanT

uuuuuuuuummmmm yeaaaaaah i think im going to need to buy one of those naughty santas too!!! lol that would be great if you did a whole line of them!! lol .....



lol you could sell boxed sets.....


OOOOOOOOOOOR!!! OMG OMG!!!

you could have a special boxed set "The Kama Sutra Christmas Tree" Ornament set.

complete with naughty santas in every kama sutra position lol......  :shock:  8)


----------



## AshleyR

IanT said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuummmmm yeaaaaaah i think im going to need to buy one of those naughty santas too!!! lol that would be great if you did a whole line of them!! lol .....
> 
> 
> 
> lol you could sell boxed sets.....
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOR!!! OMG OMG!!!
> 
> you could have a special boxed set "The Kama Sutra Christmas Tree" Ornament set.
> 
> complete with naughty santas in every kama sutra position lol......  :shock:  8)



Hahaha, glad you like him!!

I actually made a naughty Mrs. Claus the other night that I'll be putting on etsy soon. Will be selling her as a set with Santa too! Keep an eye out for it.  More to come this week!!


----------



## Lil Outlaws

That'd be awesome  I don't have enough right now but I might soon!
I was actually wondering if you could pose them a certain way? My hubby is a photographer and I'm a model - I was hoping we could get the groom photographing a modeling bride?
(if not I understand, it's a weird request!)




			
				AshleyR said:
			
		

> Lil Outlaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! I really wanted a personalized topper for our wedding but we were broooooooke. How much do you charge? Maybe I could get one as an ornament instead..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am actually doing an ornament like you are looking for in a couple of days for someone else. It's going to be a mini version of the bride and groom, made to look like them on their wedding day (hair colour, dress, flowers, etc). I think they're going to be holding a heart that says "Our First Christmas Together, 2008". I'll post a picture of it here as soon as I'm done!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not making the cake toppers at the moment (having issues shipping them), but I am doing the custom ornaments the same way. I'm going to be asking $29.99 for the ornaments. I hope that doesn't sound too steep - it takes me several hours to make them and I have never had an unhappy customer.
> 
> Also, I don't make them to be an exact replica of the couple. They are more whimsical/cartoony. I do match the dress, tux, flowers, hair, etc. though. They're cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## AshleyR

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted more pics of my ornaments yet! They're coming soon! 

Deda, did you get your Santas yet?  Should be there any day now. Let me know when you do!


----------



## Deda

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted more pics of my ornaments yet! They're coming soon!
> 
> Deda, did you get your Santas yet?  Should be there any day now. Let me know when you do!



Not yet, but there was no mail today and my regular Mailman is on Vaca this week.  I'm sure it will be here soon!  My Sister is coming for Thankgiving, so as long as I can give her one by then it's all good!


----------



## Deda

Yeah!  I got my Santas today!  

They are perfect!  Every tree needs a Nekkid Santa!

Thank you so much!


----------



## AshleyR

Deda said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I got my Santas today!
> 
> They are perfect!  Every tree needs a Nekkid Santa!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Yahoo! Glad they got there safe and sound!


----------



## digit

Deda said:
			
		

> My Sister is coming for Thankgiving, so as long as I can give her one by then it's all good!


Yeah......ah............Deda............she called and told me to tell you to go on and send it to y'alls new sister Digit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Digit


----------



## Deda

digit said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sister is coming for Thankgiving, so as long as I can give her one by then it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......ah............Deda............she called and told me to tell you to go on and send it to y'alls new sister Digit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digit
Click to expand...


WooHoo!





This is me hanging Naked Santa on my Tree!


----------



## AshleyR

LOL Deda, I just noticed now that you posted a picture of your Nekkid Santa on your tree! But it's not showing up anymore. 

Digit, I have them discounted at my etsy shop right now, now that Christmas is over. You can get 'em a bit cheaper.  I have some premade so I could get them out to you really fast!

http://yourdayinclay.etsy.com


----------

